# samsung omnia + usb + internet gprs + gentoo ??

## Mroofka

Hi

This time i would like to ask if anyone have successfully provide internet from samsung omnia (gprs). Omnia is connected via usb cable and there is application which create network and share internet. It uses dhcp to set ip and gateway and on windows everything is quite simple to set. Under linux I don't have any idea how to start or what should I search on google  :Smile: 

I'll appreciate any help

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

EDIT

I use my brain a bit and I belive this is it:

http://www.ruault.com/Zaurus/ethernet-over-usb-howto.html

----------

